# I'm new and these are my bettas!



## PetchDiamond (Oct 8, 2011)

Pearly White HalfMoon Male


















Pearly White HalfMoon Female


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and what lovely Bettas you have....tell us more about them and your plans......

Do you plan a spawn, are they spawn siblings, how long have you been keeping Bettas......love to see a pic of your setups too.....are these the only ones you have.....nosy aren't I...laffs......


----------



## PetchDiamond (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay! My name's Petch. I'm living in Thailand and I'll be 23 this December.
Here are my answers.
I've bred them twice already (the reason for the dented fins). First time I bred them I had about 50 fries but they gradually passed away when they're just a week old. I couldn't figure why  A week later I decided to breed them again and got 16 fries. One couldn't make it so now I have 15 little five-weeks old bettas!

I bought them 2 months ago (cost me 80 Baht or 2 US Dollar) and they're my first betta couple. I've put them in many places like big bowls, cups, tanks. I change my mind all the time  Because in Thailand the water is in good condition for the fish ,so I don't have to worry much about the temperature changing or stuff like that. 

I'm also raising another white HM male, a red HM, a white VT female, lovers of super blue HMPK, and five big ear white HMPKs.

PS. Sorry if my English is not fluent.


----------



## PetchDiamond (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh right! And 20 more big ears should arrive to my house next week.
That'll be 47 betta fish for me. Thinking about it, I feel tiring and fun already.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Your English is just fine.....and wow jumping in.....soon to have 100's of these awesome little fish....lol......addictive little buggers thats for sure.....lol.....I love the big ear Bettas those are really neat to look at....never had any...yet....lol...

Great that your climate and water is perfect for them...that makes it much easier....

So much fun and rewarding to spawn and rear your own Bettas-takes a bit of work-but worth it in my opinion......it gets easier with time...a bit of trial and error until you find what works best for you, the breeders and what you have on hand.......these guys can keep you on your toes....lol.....but well worth the effort......

Look forward to seeing some more pic and hearing more about your Betta adventures......


----------



## PetchDiamond (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you and yes I've become a betta freak like I always wanted to be since I was little.
After the last purchasing, I decided to stop going on the page where I purchased all the fish because I know I can't stop and won't stop to get more. Big ears are quite unique and expensive. They've become very popular in my country recently. The guy I bought them from has all those beautiful ones and once sold a couple out for $1000 online, but not the ones he sold to me though. I would have lost all my savings for that pair 

Yes, I let the water stay for a night and it works fine for the fish.

You're right. I'm having so much fun raising them and it feels good to know that there's such community abroad,too. 

I'll make sure about that 

Here's another couple - Big ear White Dragons. (Breeder's pix)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, what exactly is a "big ear" betta?

And by the way, those white ones are so pretty!!!!

Also welcome to the forum


----------



## PetchDiamond (Oct 8, 2011)

Dear Sena Hansler, Thank you for the compliment.
I'm not sure I know the truth of what they are actually,
but I've heard them saying big ears are the big pectoral fins(is that what they call them?) which caused by inbreeding the fish over and over again to make the fins bigger. So it's more like recessive gene that is discovered in some of the bettas. You breed two big ear fish and choose the siblings that have the biggest ears. 

Now I'm not sure it's the truth or not because I'm new to betta fish too.
But I can make sure that they are more beautiful with big ears and they can swim well like other bettas. All you need is really good care not to damage the fins.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! What do you feed your fry? I'm breeding soon and asking everyone I can!


----------



## vuongtomy (Oct 7, 2011)

my betta baby











big ears and giant betta is originated from Thailand.
we sometime travel thailand for buying betta. Vietnam and thailand is quite near


Betta farm in thai land








half moon bettas 're fed in jars with large amount
I'll show you see more betta farm in thailand, malaysia and vietnam too if i have time


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's cool!!!  I've been hearing good things about the Thai breeders...


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

Thai breeders are fantastic. Their bettas are always so beautiful.


----------



## PetchDiamond (Oct 8, 2011)

After the hatching, I didn't feed the fries until 4-5 days later.
I started feeding them with Dahnia (not sure if this is the word) just 1/4 teaspoon.
And no more feeding until the next 4-5 days with the same meal.

If you don't have Dahnia in your country, I suggest you boil up an egg and use the egg yolk. BE CAREFUL not to overfeed them. You need just a tiny bit of the yolk or else the water will turn bad.

PS. Thank you everyone! I feel proud being Thai.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

welcome to the forum!! wow you spawned the same pair twice? i spawned my fishies once i re-tried since all the babies died in 2 weeks but they didn't >.<


----------



## PetchDiamond (Oct 8, 2011)

I couldn't help it. The girl's stomach was full with eggs as if she could explode at anytime. Even now I guess there are hundreds of eggs inside her.


----------



## vuongtomy (Oct 7, 2011)

those are some betta of our own showed in "Betta Show". Annually it 's happened 4 times in the park.In vietnam and Thailand, singapor, malaysia this has performed since many years before

you see more in this link http://www.diendanca...99ng-30-04-2011

sorry, my english is not fluent


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

^^ Thanks for that link! That betta show looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, thank you for sharing!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Your betta are so beautiful! I hope your fry do well. I'll bet they'll grow to be fantastic fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL I tried using egg yolk. The picky babies REFUSED it!!!  So I reverted to the "micro-food" and well they liked it. (geez who likes the powdered food over something freshly cooked like egg yolk??!!). I think though, next time I spawn, I am going to get a handle on making infusoria first. I still don't know if my infusoria culture is bad or good! crystal clear, just cannot see any little infusoria.


----------

